# How can I control my modem's connection speed



## - Snake - (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi all! 
I am going through a strange problem....

My modem just work very fine whn i am connected at 33.3 kbps but not when at some other higher speed...

it just goes down for atleats 2-3 mins and then get up for another minute or two.... but when it is connected at 33.3 kbps or low then the connection just keep steady and doesn't goes down....

Is there any solution y which I can force my modem to connect at 33.3 kbps only....


----------



## Minimalistix (Jul 15, 2005)

*None*

Hey, you might wanna check your modem manual, 'coz if it's a 33.3K Modem it won't connect any higher, no matter what you try to do to it!!


----------



## - Snake - (Jul 15, 2005)

it's a 56kbps modem and i want to force it to connect at 33.3 kbps


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2005)

Open the divice manager....

click on the *Modem* (+) option... []right click on it & select propertis...

*img305.imageshack.us/img305/8185/10sv.th.jpg

then in the modem tab select... modem.. there u will find the modem speed setings... set its speed what ever u want.... but higher is recomended..

*img305.imageshack.us/img305/8315/29dn.th.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2005)

lol...

check our avtars... they all look same...

lol...


----------



## Minimalistix (Jul 16, 2005)

*The Solution*

Sorry, 4 tht 1st post. I kinda' misunderstood u there,
'coz not many ppl want 2 actually slow their inet connection down!

Now, here's th soln 2 ur problem:

1. Open ur "Device Manager".

If u don't know how to, u can access it by:
 - a - START > RUN > "devmgmt.msc", or,
 - b - Press "Windows + Pause/Break", or, Right-Click on "My Computer" to open "System properties".
 - - - Thn press "Device Manager" under th "Hardware" Tab.

2. In ur "Device Manager", under th "Modems" tree node, double-click ur Modem to open up its "Properties".

3. In "Properties", select th "Modem" Tab.

4. Once there, select "38400" as ur "Maximum Port Speed" n click OK.

That's it! Ths shud take care of it!
Your Modem wud now always connect around 33kbps.


----------



## _timbuktoo (Jul 17, 2005)

Is this a Keanu Reaves specific thread ?????     - lol...........


----------



## - Snake - (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks every body 

And yeah this is a keanu reaves specific forum


----------



## Minimalistix (Jul 18, 2005)

*None*

Hi,

Wht a coincidence?

Actually, at th times whn i posted, i had my images turned off. So, i didn't notice it till Saurav pointed it out!

So, 1 thing is clear: We like Keanu Reeves. So, did u guys check him out in Constantine? The movie was Awesome!!

Ravi


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 18, 2005)

> So, did u guys check him out in Constantine? The movie was Awesome!!



I am a Keanu FAN since Speed.... then came my all time favaurite, the movie which change the way we see action... Matrix....

yes i saw the Constantine... but from my point a view its not a awesome... its ok....


----------



## Minimalistix (Jul 18, 2005)

*None*

Hi Saurav,

Compared to th Matrix Trology, well u're right, Constantine wasn't really awesome. In fact, compared to Matrix, nothin from Keanu Reeves seems awesome to me.

But, i really liked th way they picturised Hell in th movie. Just th same like our world but a lot more windy n wth everythin set on fire.


----------



## theraven (Jul 19, 2005)

eh ?lol
this is trunin into a keanu fan club ??
lol
plz start conv in general discussion and leave tihs topic out of it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2005)

Theraven said:
			
		

> eh ?lol
> this is trunin into a keanu fan club ??
> lol
> plz start conv in general discussion and leave tihs topic out of it



donoe....


----------



## theraven (Jul 20, 2005)

locked on request


----------

